# Croatian Parks of Nature



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*1. Kopački rit*

KOPACKI RIT (Kopacki Trscak), a nature park not far from the confluence of the Drava and the Danube, situated at the very border, is one of the most important, largest and most attractive preserved intact wetlands in Europe. It comprises many backwaters and ponds along the Danube. The vicinity of a big city of Osijek and its surroundings as well as excellent traffic communications (by road, railway, plane, ship) enable a high visiting rate. The beauty of "intact" nature, multitude of waters, flora and fauna attract not only excursionists and visitors but also many experts and scientists from the whole Europe. A part of Kopacki Rit has been designated as a special zoological reserve. Around 260 various bird species nest here (wild goose, wild duck, big white heron, white stork, black stork, white-tailed eagle, big crow, coot, seagull, tern, kingfisher, woodpecker, green woodpecker, etc.), and there are many other species using this area as a temporary shelter on their way from the northern, cooler regions to the southern, warmer belts and vice versa. There are 40-odd fish species (pike, ide, tench, bream, carp, catfish, pike-perch, perch, etc.). Several various mammal species inhabit the land (common deer, roe, wild boar, wild cat, pine marten, stone marten, weasel, sable, otter, etc.). Rich plant life, typical of wetlands, is found also in Kopacki Rit.
Tourist visits by panoramic ships, boats, team of horses or on foot, are guided. Some packages offer the possibility of photographing or video-recording animals, birds in particular.
Angling and hunting is allowed in certain parts of Kopacki Rit, which are put under less strict protection.
The specialities of Kopacki Rit (fish stew, grilled carp, venison, Belje wines, etc.) can be tasted in the nearby restaurant. 

Park of Nature Kopacki rit


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*2. Biokovo*

BIOKOVO, a mountain along the central part of the Dalmatian coast. In the north-west, the Dupci Pass (288 m) separates Biokovo from the Omis part of Dinara Mountain; in the south-east, a steep limestone mountain range continues all the way to Bacina, i.e. to the area around the Neretva mouth (36 km long, up to 9.5 km wide). Biokovo descends toward the sea in very steep and bare limestone rocks, under which is a narrow and green littoral belt. Major peaks include: Sv. Ilija (St. Elias) (1,640 m), Sibenik (1,314 m), Stropac (1,145 m), Vrsac (1,411 m), Sinjal (1,333 m). Only a couple of trails for people and animals lead along limestone cliffs. Sparse forests, barren karst valleys and scanty pastures offer rather limited resources. Permanent and temporary water sources appear on the point of contact between limestone rocks and the Primorje flysh zone, important for the villages and crop farming. Coastal settlements developed in the 19th century (Makarska, Baska Voda), winning an important role in traffic and trade after the construction of roads around Biokovo. In recent times, beauties of the landscape under Biokovo and tameness of its littoral attract many foreign visitors, facilitating thus a more rapid development of tourism.
Biokovo offers several moun---tain lodges: the mountain lodge under Vosac, another one under the Sveti Jure peak and the "Slobodan Ravlic" lodge at Lokva.
The Biokovo Botanical Garden Kotisina has been established (1984) above the village of Kotisina, a horticultural monument (16.5 hectares) aimed at nature conservation, i.e. protection and cultivation of the Biokovo plant life.
Access from the coast: Makarska - Makar - Vosac - Sveti Jure (5 hrs 30 min); Makarska - Tucepi - Staza - Sveti Jure (asphalt road, 31 km).
The religious feast at the chapel of St. George (on the very top of Sveti Jure) is held on the last Saturday in July.

Web link: Biokovo


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*3. Lonjsko polje*

LONJSKO POLJE, a part of the flood plain between the Sava river and Moslavacka Gora Mountain, partly along the Lonja river; a retention basin for the Sava waters. Lonjsko Polje Nature Park comprises an area of 506.50 sq km. It is famous for a variety of flora and fauna. Very interesting is also the architecture of a great large number of well preserved Posavina-style wooden houses, which are a true monument of archi-tectural heritage. Some areas of the Nature Park (ornithological reserves Rakita and Draziblato) are even under a stricter regime of nature conservation.

Lonsko Polje


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*4. Medvednica*

MEDVEDNICA (Zagrebacka Gora), a mountain in the immediate vicinity of the northern part of Zagreb; the highest peak Sljeme (1,032 m). It stretches in the southwest-northeast direction in the total length of 42 km; area about 240 sq km. It is formed of green slate. Lower parts are covered with Mesozoic and Tertiary layers. Veternica Cave is located in the south-western part. The mountain is forested (common oak, sessile oak, beech, fir). The road Zagreb - Stubicke Toplice runs through the central part, while the road Kasina - Laz - Marija Bistrica leads through the eastern part. Medvednica was populated in the prehistoric times (Veternica Cave). The first mention of it is found in the records from 1209; Mons Ursi (lat. Bear's Mountain).
Tourism on Medvednica has a long tradition. The first hiking object in Croatia was erected here in 1870 - a small, wooden pyramid. The beauty, variety, size and condition of hiking and walking trails and mountain lodges in the immediate vicinity of the city of Zagreb ensure a large number of regular visitors throughout the year. Medvednica is also the best-equipped skiing centre of the entire northern Croatia. There is a longer chair lift, sev-eral ski slopes with ski lifts and several sleighing slopes. The cable-car operates throughout the year, connecting the foot of Medvednica in Zagreb with its peak. Due to a number of natural beauties and the necessity to protect this mountain, situated actually on the very edge of the city of Zagreb, the entire mountain massif of Medvednica has been set aside as a nature park. Within the Nature Park there are several special forest vegetation reserves, which are protected on a higher level.
Well preserved forests of Medvednica constitute the major recreational zone of the large city of Zagreb, with the population of almost a million. Apart from walking through the forests, Medvednica attracts its visitors by several nice caves. The most interesting of them is Veternica, one of the largest caves in Croatia. There are also a number of attract-ive gorges, waterfalls (Sopot Waterfall), karst phenomena, etc. The most beautiful cultural and historical monument is the restored mediaeval fortification of Medvedgrad. Next to it is the Homeland Altar, commemorating the Croats who fell for the freedom and independence of Croatia. It is regularly visited by foreign statesmen on the occasion of their visits to Croatia, as well as by numerous visitors from the country. Apart from Medvedgrad, major attractions also include the ruins of Susedgrad, Zelingrad and several Sljeme chapels. The most frequently visited part of Medvednica is its peak, Sljeme (1,032 m), which may be reached by car, by cable-car or on foot. Next to it are the television tower with a vista point (closed at present), the Tomislavov Dom hotel, the Sljeme chapel and several mountain lodges and catering establishments.
Accommodation: hotels Tomislavov Dom (B), Hunjka (B); mountain lodges: Red Cross Home "Sljeme", Dom Izviđaca, Risnjak, Graficar, Runolist, "Ivan Packovski" (Puntijarka), Lipa, etc. 

Web link: Medvednica


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*5. Telašćica*

TELASCICA, a large cove in the extreme south of the island Dugi Otok; around 10 km long and between 160 and 1,800 m wide, with several expansions with sandy and mud bottoms; the depth in the inner part attains 12 m, and in the outer part reaches up to 60 m. The eastern coast comprises the inlets Cuska, Dumboka, Oscenica, Gozdenja, Rakvic, Krasevica and Mangrovica, while the coves Strizna, Tripuljak, Mir, Jaz and Pasjak are in the west. The western expansion comprises the small islands Donji and Gornji Skolj, the central part the islet of Farfarikulac, and the cliffs Gozdenja, Galijola and the small island of Korotan are in the eastern part which reaches the islands of Velika Aba and Katina. The north-eastern coast of Telascica is predominantly bare, and the south-eastern part is covered by forest of pine, olive and fig trees; macchia, interspersed with forests, grows further from the coast. The southern coast of Telascica is separated from the sea by a narrow, forested crest, terminating in a 50 to 100-m high and steep seashore. A brackish lake (beach) is located in this region; area 0.23 sq km; depth 5.8 m. Telascica is one of the largest and most beautiful coves on the Croatian coast. A path from the western part of Telascica leads to the village Sali, situated on the eastern part of the island. The cove represents good anchoring ground and shelter for yachts.
The following sentence could best describe the beauty of Telascica, visited by many tourists in form of guided Excursions: "When God created the universe, he was particularly generous to this place". The cove has 25 inlets, five islets and a special natural attraction - the salt lake. The medicinal lake water has a higher salt content and temperature from the surrounding sea, being thus especially attractive for swimmers. The steep cliffs, rising up to 166 m and protecting the cove from the raging sea, are very impressive. The mysterious legends of buried gold and strange original inhabitants with five small horns on their heads fit into this marvellous and beautiful scenery.
Boaters and visitors to this cove, one of the best-protected on the Adriatic Sea, can enjoy a safe yachting experience as well as top-quality fish food and domestic wines. Kornati National Park is not far from Telascica (1.6 Nm). 

Web link: Telascica


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*6. Papuk*

PAPUK, a mountain in the region of Slavonia, on the northern and north-western border of the Pozeska Valley in Slavonia; the highest peak Papuk (954 m). Springs and sources of many water bodies (the Cadavica, the Karasica, the Pakra). Forest vegetation (oak, beech). Vineyards on the southern slopes of the foothills. The road Cacinci Velika Pozega leads over the Perivoj peak (725 m).
Thanks to the Vocin nobleman Josip Jankovic, the central part of Papuk was arranged in the first half of the 19th century, especially Jankovac. Mountaineering societies were also founded, the first one in 1895 in Jankovac (one of the oldest in Croatia) and in 1932 also in Daruvar and elsewhere. This marked the beginning of organized hiking tours on the biggest Slavonian mountain, Papuk. After the construction of mountain huts and other facilities and the marking of trails, Papuk became a frequent destination of excursionists and mountaineers.
The asphalt road from Velika to Jankovac runs through the highest part of Papuk (the Nevoljas pass, around 700 m) and divides it in the eastern (lower) and the western (higher) part.
There are several mountain lodges and tourist facilities on Papuk: the mountain lodge Lapjak (335 m) 3 km from Velika, the thermal spa Toplice (296 m) in the vicinity of Velika, the mountain hut Trisnjica, 7 km from the Lapjak lodge, the facilities of the mountain rescue team on Nevoljas (725 m), the ski-lift above Jezerce (descends from Nevoljas), the mountain lodge Jankovac (475 m) on the northern slopes of Papuk.
Usual accesses: Lapjak lodge Duboka Jezerce Nevoljas (2 hrs); Lapjak lodge Maliscak Papuk (4 hrs); by road, Lapjak lodge Velicanka spring Jankovac (16 km); Velika Papuk peak (17 km). 

Web link: Papuk


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*7. Vransko Lake*

VRANSKO JEZERO (VRANSKO LAKE), a lake and cryptodepression in Ravni Kotari, northeast of Pakostane; area 30.1 sq km (length 13.6 km, width up to 2.2 m, depth up to 3.9 m). The water, supplied by the Skorobic brook and sev-eral springs, flows beneath the ground and through the artificial canal Prosika (850 m) into the bay of Pirovac. The highest summits in Ravni Kotari (standarac, 305 m), offering a nice view on the hinterland and the coastal strip, rise along the north-eastern, forested shore of the lake. The lake is rich in fish (carps, mullets, eels, etc.). The area comprising 30 hectares is designated a special ornithological reserve. The easiest access to the lake is from the main road at Pakostane (400 m) or from Prosika.
Today one of the famous freshwater fishing grounds in this part of Europe, known among Australians, Germans, Italians and other nations. Fishing can be individual or organized, as well as excursions to the lake. 

Web link: Vransko Lake


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*8. Učka*

UCKA, a mountain in the eastern part of Istria; it stretches in the total length of 20 km from the Poklon pass (road Rijeka - Pazin leads over it) to the Plomin Bay. It has an aspect of a prominent sheer rock, with peaks descending toward the south: Plas (1,285 m), the highest peak Vojak (1,401 m), Suhi Vrh (1,333 m), Brgud (907 m), Kremenjak (827 m) and Sisol (835 m). Both slopes abound in water sources; some of them are capped for the purpose of waterworks, while the other form water streams, rather powerful in winter months (Banina, Medveja). The slopes feature several canyon and transverse valleys (Vela Draga) and there are many -other karst formations (sinkholes, caves). Ucka represents an important climatic barrier which forces air masses to rise; this in turn causes considerable rainfall. With its luxuriant vegetation Ucka differs very much from other mountains in the region of Primorje. The coastal belt is covered by Mediterranean vegetation, the prevalent species is laurel. Lower parts of the slopes are covered with oak and chestnut forests; hornbeam, ash and maple are also rather amply represented. The forests of Ucka provide pleasant freshness in summer and its peaks offer a unique view. The Primorje slope of Ucka Mountain is densely populated, especially in the northern part, where villages are found on the elevation above 500 m. On the continental slope, villages are not found above 250 m and there are only a few of them. Exceptions are the villages of Vela and Mala Ucka, at 900-950 m, with permanent sources of water and some plots of arable land and pastures.
Access to Ucka Mountain. The main point on Ucka is the Poklon Pass (in Croatian: "bow" - the pilgrims from Istria, while making a pilgrimage to the shrine of Our Lady of Trsat, used to bow when they saw Trsat). Poklon may be reached from all seaside resorts - Opatija, Icici, Ika, Lovran, Medveja, Moscenicka Draga - and from there farther to Ucka or Cicarija.
From the Istrian side are walking trails from Lupoglav from the entrance to the Ucka Tunnel.
There are several mountain cottages, lodges and catering establishments on Ucka: Ucka mountain lodge, a boarding house and a restaurant on Poklon, Hotel INA below Poklon, a tower-vista point on Vojak. 

Web link: Učka


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

*9. Žumberak*

ZUMBERAK, a hilly region (around 300 sq km) in southern Prigorje (lower slopes) of the Zumberak range. Named after the old burg of Zumberak (burnt down in 1793; ruins above the village of the same name). Typical karst relief (sinkholes, caves, abysses, underground streams) with forests of beech and chestnut. Chief occupations are farming, viticulture and livestock breeding. Villages of a scattered type with compact hamlets, the largest being those along the main roads (Budinja, Stojdraga, Gornja Vas, Ostrc, Sosice, etc.). The majority of the settlements lie above 400 m. The region used to be inhabited in the pre-historic (Budinjak, a habitation and necropolis from the Early Iron Age, Kalje) and Roman per-iod (Gornja Vas). Since the settlement of the Croats in these regions Zumberak and Bela Krajina (7th-13th c.) were a part of Croatia, under the jurisdiction of the newly established diocese in Zagreb (1094). Under the reign of Andrew II (1204-1235) Zumberak was dependent on Metlika and Crnomelj and included in the Carniolan March. At the beginning of the 14th century the religious administration was subjected to the Aquileian Patriarchate, i.e. Gorica (Gorizia) archdeaconry, which brought about a long-lasting conflict between the Zagreb diocese and the Aquileian Patriarchate; only in 1784 was a part of Zumberak included in the Zagreb diocese. In the second half of the 15th century the Ottoman Turks devastated the area of the Zumberak range. Thus Zumberak became almost completely deserted already at the beginning of the 16th century. The Habsburg rulers decided to populate their desolate estates with groups of Uskoks (Croatian rebels against the Ottoman rule - the first groups settled in 1530), who were Catholic and Orthodox; the latter became Uniates at the beginning of the 17th century. The Zumberak Captaincy was annexed in 1578 to the Slunj Captaincy and thus became included in Vojna Krajina (Military Border District). Upon reunification with Civil Croatia in 1881, Zumberak became a district of the Zagreb County, and the seat of the district was in Kostanjevac. During the Baroque period some of the older churches were reconstructed so that -only few preserved features of previous periods, such as the churches in Kalje and Zumberak which still have some Gothic elements. Members of the Uniate Church are found as a community only in Zumberak. The oldest Uniate parish of St. Nicholas was founded in Badovinci in 1620. The chapels in Sosice, Kast and Radatovic were part of it. The church of Sts. Peter and Paul in Sosice was erected in 1756.
The Zumberak range (in Slovenian Gorjanci) is a borderland between Croatia and Slovenia, with special tourist importance, primarily of mountain type, for the both countries. A smaller portion of the range - Samoborsko Gorje (Japetic, the highest top, attains 880 m) - is often separately presented and has been visited for more than a hundred years by many excursionists and hikers. Many marked trails and paths, such as Karlovac Hiking Transverse, the beautiful countryside (Sopote Waterfalls, 60 m, on the Kupcina river, the Slapnica brook, Eco-village Kravljak, Bio-park Gabrovica), villages and old hill-forts represent chief attractions in this hiking and tourist region. Climbing the highest top, Sveta Gera (1,178 m) has a multiple symbolic meaning. There are several small, indigenous villages attractive for tourists (the whole region of Zumberak is an ethno-village). The hamlets of Sosice, Ostrc, Tomasevci, Kalje, Stojdraga and other on the Croatian side as well as many on the Slovenian side are connected by roads with bigger centres - Samobor, Bregana, Jastrebarsko, Ozalj, etc.
The ruins of old feudal castles not far from the village Stari Grad (Kekici) and the hill-fort near Tomasevci bear evidence of a rarely found, long continuation of settlement in the region of Zumberak. Some of the sacral objects (primarily churches) of Catholic and Uniate religions are interesting due to their beauty and specific features.
Mountain climbing, hiking, hunting and angling represent chief sports and recreational activities in Zumberacko Gorje. The region offers traditional domestic cuisine, venison and fish specialities as well as the Plesivicko wine.

Web link: Žumberak


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice job goxic:cheers: 



P.S. don't forget croatian newest nature park: Lastovo islands


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Zabonz said:


> Nice job goxic:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. don't forget croatian newest nature park: Lastovo islands


Thx!!! Honestly i didn't know that Lastovo is nature park. Good info. And here we go...

*10. Lastovo*

The archipelago of the Island of Lastovo shall soon be declared a new Croatian Nature Park. The project to have it declared a Nature Park began four years ago however the matter itself was only seriously considered and acted upon recently. Namely, up until now there have been a whole series of plans for this island but although they would have brought economic benefit to its inhabitants, these have been abandoned so as not to endanger the natural balance on the island. By declaring it a Nature Park, however, the situation on the island will not be significantly altered. It will however guarantee better economic and tourist growth to the entire archipelago, with an emphasis on environmental protection, traditional agricultural production and non-massive tourism. Among the emphasised natural assets of the Lastovo archipelago are listed the 44 islands, islets, cliffs and reefs, the very indented relief, rocky shores, forests, habitats of endemic and rare plants and animals, followed by numerous cultural, sacral and historical architecture, archaeological localities and traditional heritage.

Along with all this, the declaring of a Nature Park will further encourage traditional agricultural production which would encompass the rejuvenation of abandoned fields and as there have been no announcements to date regarding restrictions in the areas of fishing, hunting and forestry, the local inhabitants will be able to continue living as they have up to now. There will be restrictions placed only in areas of special natural wealth like for example the Island of Sušac, part of the islet in the immediate vicinity of Lastovo, the lush pine tree forest and sandy cove in Jurjeva cove at Prežba, the spring Lokanj, the fields Pržina, Prgovo and Studenac, Veje and Male cliffs, all pools, caves, the group of islands Lastovnjaci and Vrhovnjaci and many other localities.

As far as tourism is concerned, a greater emphasis has been placed on encouraging alternative forms of tourism, holidays in rural households and generally in the enjoyment of nature. Nautical guests, who have up to now freely anchored along the island, will now have to pay for this service so as to better regulate marine traffic and also to protect the coastline.

Web link: Lastovo


----------



## dizzyland (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice. Thanx goxic kay:!


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Great:cheers:


----------

